# Solar Product Site



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

These folks are advertising on TV, with rebates and government particitpation, one can get a working system at a low or no cost. Take with a grain of salt.

www.34.powersavetv.com


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Ken, requested the written info...have to take a good look at it.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have looked at that site before it is intrigued me. Well at least until I read that all prices were without installation.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

A roof-top mounted generator! That is all the info I need, along with claiming it is a couple of times more efficient than a "regular" unit, to know that these guys are either fools, idiots, or lying scammers. I see it is a 28 INCH diameter unit. I am laughing now, soon to be ROFL!!! They won't be eligible for tax savings or rebates in Wisconsin, because you have to have a system that works to get a rebate here.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

WisJim I'm not sure what you looked at and don't recall reading about what you mention. Here is the info for one of the systems they offer.

2. POWER-SAVE SOLAR 2000 SYSTEM

Includes:
12 - 170 Watt PV Panels, 2040 Peak Watts (UL Listed and CEC Listed)
1 - Flush Mount Roof Racking System
1 - 2000 PV Powered high efficency Inverter (UL Listed and CEC Listed)

Only $10,299.00 (uninstalled) - ORDER SECURELY ONLINE OR CALL 1-866-297-7192!
*Plus shipping & handling; Visa, Mastercard, Amex and Discover Accepted


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Just go to the wind turbine link on the first page of the link that Ken showed above. Any company actively promoted such stuff as that wind machine is, as I mentioned, made up of either fools, idiots, or lying scammers. I wouldn't trust anyone's PV systems if they were promoting that kind of wind system. 
http://www.power-savetv.com/wind.html


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. .WOW . . .talk about . . . . ."Buyer Beware"

and a wind thingy mounted on a home roof . . . . . WOW


Wis-Jim said it well.


----------



## kbabin (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.santabarbara.bbb.org/BBB...ReportPage_Expository.aspx?CompanyID=92001410


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I noticed they a member of the BBB. Which to me is a strike against them. A reputable company can stand on it's own merits. Crooks and thieves need the BBB to hide behind.


----------

